# norton securty won't update.



## Frankiiie (May 7, 2008)

on my windows vista laptop i have norton security, and in the security center it always says it needs to be updated, but every time i do, the update goes threw and every thing and says that its updated, and then i go back to the security center, and it still says its not up to date, it's been like this for a long time now, how can i fix this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what version of internet security?


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

Best way to fix Norton Security is chuck it out and try something better!!
e.g.
Eset
Kaspersky
etc


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Frankiiie said:


> on my windows vista laptop i have norton security, and in the security center it always says it needs to be updated, but every time i do, the update goes threw and every thing and says that its updated, and then i go back to the security center, and it still says its not up to date, it's been like this for a long time now, how can i fix this?


Hi Frank,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your post. The symptoms you describe point to either a problem with your installation of Norton Internet Security, or a possible software conflict.

The first thing to check is to make sure the Windows Firewall is disabled. You also want to check in the Programs and Features Control Panel and make sure that no other antivirus or internet security applications are installed and running, as they can cause conflicts with Norton Internet Security.

You may also want to try manually running LiveUpdate in Interactive Mode. To do this, click on Start->Run and type in "luall.exe" (without the quotes. Click "Ok" and the LiveUpdate window will appear. Click "Next" and follow the prompts.

If the Windows Firewall is disabled and no other antivirus or internet security applications are running, then please follow the instructions below to properly remove Norton Internet Security and reinstall.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool: 

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Make sure that your internet connection is working properly, and then reinstall Norton Internet Security 2008. Towards the end of the installation process, the LiveUpdate feature will automatically run and download and install updates to both the program files and definition files. 

4. After the installation is complete, open Norton Internet Security and complete a "Full System Scan" on your computer to make sure there are no infections.

5. Open the Windows Security Center and check to make sure that it reports that Norton Internet Security is managing your Firewall.

Please let me know if this fixes the problem.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## SusanModeski (Jun 21, 2010)

I had the same problem. Maybe this will work for you too. I discovered that my clock was set wrong. I set the clock back and Norton now indicates that it is updated.


----------

